# Ryobi Trimmer stopped running and won't restart



## roncaswell (May 16, 2005)

I have a 2-cycle Ryobi string trimmer. It is a 725R / 31cc if that matters.

Anyway, I have had it for 7 years and have never had any trouble with it. Just this past week when I was using it, it stopped running (had plenty of gas) and would not restart no matter what I tried. I only used it for about 5 minutes when it quit. It did seem to be idling very high before it died also.

I'm pretty sure it's getting gas, and it sounds like it want's to fire, so it's probably not a spark problem. It did seem like it was easier to pull the cord after it died, so I wondered it maybe it could it be a compression problem? Any ideas?

If it does turn out to be a problem with the engine, are there any online manuals for these things? I have rebuilt automobile engines before, so I am fairly handy with this kind of stuff, but have never done a 2-cycle, so I don't know what I am getting into. Also, what is a good source for parts?

Thanks alot,

Ron


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Pull off the muffler and look for scoring on the piston/cylinder. Replacing the piston and cylinder on them is real easy. A couple screws removes the carb. 4 screws hold on the back plate and 2 bolts hold on the cylinder. Move the ign. coil to the new cylinder and put it all back together.


----------

